
Next-generation Wi-Fi 802.11ah announced with almost double the range, lower pow - sagor
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/220355-next-generation-wi-fi-802-11ah-announced-with-almost-double-the-range-lower-power
======
flukus
Awesome, now home networks can be hacked from a kilometer away!

